

The next big thing in artificial intelligence - rock57
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20140929/TECHNOLOGY/140929888/the-next-big-thing-in-artificial-intelligence

======
eli_gottlieb
If someone can't link me to the actual scientific publications, or at least
patent applications, involved in this latest claim to have built a
commercialized AGI, I have to call bullshit.

